# Double tap ignore



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

What Is A Double Tapped Circuit Breaker? - Brightside Home Inspections


A double tap is a common electrical defect in electric service panels, but what does it mean? And what can be done about it?




brightsidehomeinspections.com


----------

